# Horaxian observations about game #1



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

1) WHERE THE FREAK WAS REGGIE EVANS???
2) Why does Carmelo get tossed when Cassell can talk to the refs for 20 seconds after every call?
3) Joe Smith=no playing time=huh???
4) Our guards suck
5) JR Smith looks good, but we need another shooter when he comes out
6) Why is Jamal Sampson on the roster? couldn't we use his slot on another guard?
7) Kenyon looks decent, but 3-8 from the foul line? Come on...
8) why can we not get SOMEBODY to guard Cassell?
9) New rules=boo
10) Nene's spin move was da bomb!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I was just looking over the game flow data from popcornmachine.net

http://popcornmachine.net/cgi-bin/gameflow.cgi?date=20061102&game=DENLAC

Najera had a +/- of -11 for his 6 minutes on the court. I want to see Joe Smith gets those minutes next time because he at least gives the team an offensive threat.

I realize that Karl has a difficult job to do with so many bigs if everyone is healthy, but I don't see a reason to play Najera over Joe Smith or Reggie Evans.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> I was just looking over the game flow data from popcornmachine.net
> 
> http://popcornmachine.net/cgi-bin/gameflow.cgi?date=20061102&game=DENLAC
> 
> ...


or kleiza. this might sound dumb, but with EVERYBODY chucking 3s in practice, and with the emergance of kleiza, najera has to feel 100% out of place on this team. looked like he was desperately trying to hit 3s like everybody else to show karl he can play. it was almost like a tryout lol. time to cut him... (not literally)


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

3 things that will go COMPLETELY unnoticed:

1. boykins had a DAMN GOOD shot at the end. CLEAN look from elbow and he didnt even hit net 
2. kenyon once again DOMINATED elton brand defensively
3. yak had a **** load of calls, but were ANY legit? i feel kinda bad about lol! what a horrible debut and it wasnt his fault at all. im glad nobody put the blame on him on that last terrible call...

edit: i'll throw one more in too 4. even though dre went 0/11 i saw some good things. he played decent defense and i even saw him (this is shocking) CUT to the basket! and then feed it to k-mart with an over the head pass for an easy layup! k then procedes to get fouled and miss both free throws, but it was still a great sight to see!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> or kleiza. this might sound dumb, but with EVERYBODY chucking 3s in practice, and with the emergance of kleiza, najera has to feel 100% out of place on this team. looked like he was desperately trying to hit 3s like everybody else to show karl he can play. it was almost like a tryout lol. time to cut him... (not literally)


Kleiza was in the game at the time I'm talking about, so that is why I was adding Joe Smith


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Kleiza was in the game at the time I'm talking about, so that is why I was adding Joe Smith


oh ok, i could swear najera checked in for him...or maybe it was JR?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> 3 things that will go COMPLETELY unnoticed:
> 
> 1. boykins had a DAMN GOOD shot at the end. CLEAN look from elbow and he didnt even hit net
> 2. kenyon once again DOMINATED elton brand defensively
> ...


If Camby, Kenyon and Yak stay healthy and play defense like that all season, this team will be very good.

35 rebounds between Camby, Kenyon and Nene. That is almost as many as the Clippers had (38) as a team.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> 6) Why is Jamal Sampson on the roster? couldn't we use his slot on another guard?


this boggles my mind. why the hell is he here? obviously its for insurance purposes, but why not just cut him. if we (knock on wood) get hurt again, we could always sign him up again. not that hard really. id rather have carter over sampson anyday...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> oh ok, i could swear najera checked in for him...or maybe it was JR?


The second Q started with Najera, Kleiza, JR, Boykins and Nene. After 4 minutes, Nene, JR & Kleiza went out and Melo, Dre and Camby came in.

At 6 minutes, Yak came in for Boykins and then at the next dead ball, Kenyon came in for Najera


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> 3 things that will go COMPLETELY unnoticed:
> 
> 1. boykins had a DAMN GOOD shot at the end. CLEAN look from elbow and he didnt even hit net
> 2. kenyon once again DOMINATED elton brand defensively
> ...


Boykins shot was partially blocked by Brand.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> The second Q started with Najera, Kleiza, JR, Boykins and Nene. After 4 minutes, Nene, JR & Kleiza went out and Melo, Dre and Camby came in.
> 
> At 6 minutes, Yak came in for Boykins and then at the next dead ball, Kenyon came in for Najera


lol crazy memory! haha thanks


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> Boykins shot was partially blocked by Brand.


nope


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> lol crazy memory! haha thanks


Nah, my memory isn't that good. I used the information from the link I posted


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Well, that's what the papers are saying.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

forget about kenyons free throws, even the melo ejection (chalk it up to players and THE LEAGUE figuring out this new rule) forget about the rotation (that will get tweaked)

The biggest dissapointment is guard play. Andre Miller missed every shot he took. Every damn shot. 

yes the nuggets won that game. yes the refs gave gifts to sam "the *****" Cassell. 

The nuggets needed to take a page out of Josh Howards book. You could see the look on George Karls face after the foul. He was pissed but it looks like he expected it. After Jr stole the ball and dunked Cassell went to the refs and whined and complained like a little baby. It was a veteran move on Sams part, then the refs felt like they had missed a call (which they didnt) so they did a make up call on diawara that cost the nuggets the game.

Its time the Nuggets treat Cassell like Howard treats Bruce Bowen. Cassell needs to be drilled hard. Seriously, if the refs wont handle him, Reggie Evans or Nene should drop this guy. Take him out on a hard screen, throw him down when he jumps, or just straight up run him down and drop him.

You gotta treat him just like you treat a dirty player. If the officals wont listen to denver, but they will listen to Cassell ***** piss and moan, then you gotta drill Cassell and send a message. Seriously, everytime he went to go complain I just wanted Reggie Evans to run on the court and drop him like a bad habit.

The refs unfairness, and Dre's poor play cost the denver nuggets the game.

It wasnt the rotation or kenyon or anything else. Dre and the refs.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

lol if anybody gets a replay at that shot by boykins. i expect to at least hit the rim. wide open at the elbow? lol...


----------

